# Lt 14 bx by Laguna



## ShogunJimi (Dec 11, 2015)

Why did you select this model over the 14 inch SUV? I bought an SUV in November when this model was not on the market.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

That's awesome! I'm going to pick up a used Grizzly GO513X2 this weekend.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Good review, please show some re-sawn material when you get a chance.
Are you going to connect to 220VAC to get the full 2.5hp?
You don't mention what you paid for this!

I also hope you enjoy your new saw and have no reason to call customer service!


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok to answer questions listed. The reason I picked this over the suv is the price 500 more, this saw fits the bill for what I need for my shop. Second yes it come rigged for 220 only. The 110 model has a smaller motor 1.75 hp I believe . I run pretty much everything on 220. I will send picks of a resaw for sure


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh an I almost forgot. Total price was 2999 Canadian funds with shipping to my door, a mobility kit, and a resaw king blade and standard 10 tpi blade for everyday use


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice review, but I suspect the 110v accessory outlet is NOT 110v and is 220 to match the input voltage of the saw. You would need a neutral wire or a transformer to get 110 and I highly doubt you will find a transformer on the saw.

I am seriously looking at this saw as a replacement for my old Atlas BS one day soon.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am absolutely loving this bandsaw. I have already put a substantial amount of time on it , and it has exceeded my expectations. The resaw accuracy is amazing. The only issue I have had is that the fence needed a bit of shimming for vertical square to the table for resaw., a strip of masking tape worth at the base. That's it. Have re sawed 12" Birdseye maple with great results.


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

> Nice review, but I suspect the 110v accessory outlet is NOT 110v and is 220 to match the input voltage of the saw. You would need a neutral wire or a transformer to get 110 and I highly doubt you will find a transformer on the saw.
> 
> I am seriously looking at this saw as a replacement for my old Atlas BS one day soon.
> 
> - Firewood


I believe that the 110 volt outlet is, indeed, 110 volts (actually 120 volts as that is the official US voltage standard, not 110) The provision of dual voltages also exists on some appliances and accounts for the specific NEC wiring narrative on that topic.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

so almost a year into this saw as of today, and to update I have had 0 issues with it. still on the resaw king blade for all of my resaw operations without a re sharpen yet. have flipped the fence for other operations , as well as made numerouse blade changes for contour cutting, then switch back to resaw blade and zero adjustment needed for drift! I have to say this thing is well made and reliable as hell! I would not hesitate to recommend this saw to anyone. I currently put about five hours a week on it and it is running like a champ. most of my cutting is resawing of hardwoods and exotics , so when its cutting its being worked and there is no motor strain noted at all.


----------

